# SVAERDSTAD Completed



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I have now completed the SVAERDSTAD, as pretty a little barque as I have ever clapped eyes on. I have posted it in a separate slot so that I can asses how many people are actually interested enough to see the completion.
Bob


----------



## trawlercook (Aug 19, 2005)

ABSOLUTLY WONDERFUL bob a real work of art extreamly well done
regards colin


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

Fantastic, Bob. I can hardly beleive you have done this so quickly. You may be assured that those of us who follow you are grateful of all the knowledge, advice & guidance that you offer & await your next project with anticipation.
I'm already advancing in my latest project thanks to your encouragement; I haven't a clue about solder but I do use bamboo & a drawplate with some effect.
Tony.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi Colin & Tony,
Thanks for comments. Big tidy up tomorrow - mebbe even day off or two.
Bob


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

That is one beautiful ship sir. Thank you very much for posting.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Congratulations Bob, she is a beautiful little ship.
Bob


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Sailing prettily along, looking lovely, not knowing a bad fate awaits in the White Sea... Looks like a quite perfect miniature in a quite perfect sea. Regards, Stein.


----------



## liteflight (Jan 25, 2008)

Bob

Cotton-pickin' beautiful.
Lovely contrast between the calm grey of the hull and very busy rigging!
How do you carve blocks so small? Are they properly sheaved? (grins)

Thanks for showing us
andrew


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks for comments. The blocks are made from black Chromacolour paint mixed with a small amount of white glue & applied with a fine brush.
Bob


----------



## Fred Wood (Jul 8, 2005)

That's a superb model. What's the next one going to be? Whatever it is, it will be just as good as all the others you have built.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks for replies. Here is another one of it in the display case (also home-made). Still tidying up at the moment & deciding what to do next.
Bob


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Bob another masterpiece, thank you for giving us a running commentory on progress plus photos. Well Done. Thanks also of course to the sea maker.


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

\Simply beautiful
Thank you for showing her
Best wishes
Bert.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

And now there's an E-book to be had, detailing every part of the building process, materials, tools, and methods. And there are a great numbers of AHA! moments in it, when you recognise the the smooth functionality in many methods of construction where you thought that the results were nearly impossible. 

I have around 10 model shipbuilding books and none are as instructive - great text, great pictures. If you are interested google: "Miniature Sailing Ship Construction: The Norwegian Barque Svaerdstad." Regards, Stein.


----------

